# Progressive/Technical Nu-Metal?



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 7, 2012)

I know it probably doesn't exist as the idea of it is a bit of an oxymoron but anyone know any bands that might fall into that classification or along those lines?


----------



## DLG (Mar 7, 2012)

Mudvayne is the closest you'll get. I never considered them nu-metal other than the stupid way they dressed/looked


----------



## Loomer (Mar 7, 2012)

I've heard that Five Finger Death Punch have solos in some of their songs.
Also, any interview with that douchenozzle rhythm guitarist of theirs will yield lulzy results about how "no one can play his guitar because of the super-heavy 13-66 strings on it"


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 7, 2012)

DLG said:


> Mudvayne is the closest you'll get. I never considered them nu-metal other than the stupid way they dressed/looked



Yeah, Mudvayne's the only thing I can really think of, but they're like math-funk-what?-metal more than nu-metal. Genres, meh.

American Head Charge had a song with a main riff in 13/8. That's proggy, right? Not particularly technical, but there's some rhythmically interesting stuff going on in this song.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 7, 2012)

that what ive heard people refer to sikth as.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 7, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> that what ive heard people refer to sikth as.





No, a thousand times no.


----------



## Loomer (Mar 7, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> that what ive heard people refer to sikth as.



I refuse to believe that a bunch of obviously very clever brits with monumental playing skills can ever truly emulate the chest-beating, knuckle-dragging anti-Intellectualist Machismo so beloved of the uneducated Heartland masses. 

Just not possible, dude.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 7, 2012)

haha. those were the comparisons i saw back then.


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 7, 2012)

By people with a musical IQ of 60? 

They don't rap, they don't dress in big black clothing, they don't play in slow grooves, and they don't I don't even know what else!


----------



## DLG (Mar 7, 2012)

i always thought of Mudvayne as playing an offshoot of Pantera-esque groove metal with a huge amount prog metal/rock sensibilities. 

Of course, it took me like two years after LD came out to even check it out because of the juggalo face paint and overalls. 

LD. 50 and The End... are great albums that I can still listen to today, and this comes from someone who loathes nu-metal more than anything.


----------



## toiletstand (Mar 7, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> By people with a musical IQ of 60?
> 
> They don't rap, they don't dress in big black clothing, they don't play in slow grooves, and they don't I don't even know what else!


 

it was in reference to beign part of their sound though. not that they were a nu metal band. but there was that and influences from other genre's.


----------



## gunch (Mar 7, 2012)

Mudvayne seems to be it.

Might even be so bold as to say Deftones or System of a Down...

Don't hit me!


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 7, 2012)

toiletstand said:


> haha. those were the comparisons i saw back then.



I can totally see the comparison being made--they definitely had the influence 



EDIT: And I think the closest you will come to prog Nu-Metal, besides Mudvayne, is Element Eight's second album, _The Bear_.


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Mar 7, 2012)

Varcolac said:


> American Head Charge had a song with a main riff in 13/8. That's proggy, right? Not particularly technical, but there's some rhythmically interesting stuff going on in this song.




I used to love the Feeding album by AHC, but this clip..my god, it's really bad...it's one of the older songs, right?


----------



## matt397 (Mar 7, 2012)

Prydogga said:


> No, a thousand times no.



This. Vocally one might say you can almost hear a little bit of Jon Davis in there but other then that I can't hear anything comparable to nu-metal...


----------



## Augury (Mar 7, 2012)

As They Burn listed Nu Metal bands as their inspiration...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 7, 2012)

maye this?

or this?



old mnemic always had some nu-metal grooves n stuff:


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 7, 2012)

double post


----------



## Varcolac (Mar 7, 2012)

ZeroS1gnol said:


> I used to love the Feeding album by AHC, but this clip..my god, it's really bad...it's one of the older songs, right?



'01's "The War of Art." Video clip's very much a product of that period, I agree.


----------



## Joeywilson (Mar 7, 2012)

These guys! They're true innovators!

Poo Hemorrhages | Facebook


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 7, 2012)

Mudvayne is really the only one that I've heard, and I do love numetal. The movement was more based towards catchy, commercial metal so that didn't leave a lot of room for technicality in most places.


----------



## Sikthness (Mar 7, 2012)

DLG said:


> Mudvayne is the closest you'll get. I never considered them nu-metal other than the stupid way they dressed/looked


 

Came to post this. LD 50 is probably the only thing thatd qualify. So much good shit on that cd that is overlooked.


----------



## Jesse Zuretti (Mar 7, 2012)

DLG said:


> Mudvayne is the closest you'll get. I never considered them nu-metal other than the stupid way they dressed/looked



+1. LD50 is amazing.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 7, 2012)

By tech I mean tech..like a similar calibur to origin, not an odd time signature once


----------



## BrainArt (Mar 7, 2012)

Some may consider M.A.N. as nu-metal (I don't, but that's just my opinion) and they're way more tech than Mudvayne is.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 7, 2012)

I really wouldn't call it nu metal, but its kind of in the vein of it. Its more alt-metal then nu-metal.

Check out the first self-titled 30 Seconds to Mars album.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Mar 7, 2012)

What the crap, stealth?! I swear when I get an idea in my head you post a thread about it! First your progressive deathcore thread, now this one. I was thinking about how cool it'd be to have a progressive nu-metal band a couple weeks ago, and here your thread is.


----------



## Don Vito (Mar 7, 2012)

? around the 45 minute mark

Not sure if they made any recordings, but that black dude is apparently Tosin from AAL.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Mar 8, 2012)

only people i could think of would be Mudvayne or M.A.N and maybe Karnivool.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 8, 2012)

^ Karnivool's a good one


----------



## linchpin (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Ralyks (Mar 8, 2012)

[/URL][/QUOTE]

Oh dear lord, I forgot about Gizmachi. They're from my area of NY, their guitarist Jason actually recorded and produced the demo for the Metalcore band I was in back in '09. I remember seeing them in '03 opening for Strapping Young Lad and Meshuggah, completely forgetting about them, and then two years later, they're one of the early bands on Ozzfest.


----------



## Xaios (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not sure that "progressive" and "nu-metal" belong in the same sentence.


----------



## NovaReaper (Mar 10, 2012)

Periphery


----------



## vampiregenocide (Mar 10, 2012)

BrainArt said:


> Some may consider M.A.N. as nu-metal (I don't, but that's just my opinion) and they're way more tech than Mudvayne is.



I love M.A.N, but I don't know whether I consider them more tech than Mudvayne. but I suppose it's subjective. But just listen to Ryan's parts.


----------



## morrowcosom (Mar 11, 2012)

The drummer for Mudvayne does not exactly suck either. As far as Ryan on Bass, he had an endless arsenal of techniques (many of which I had never heard then before or since then) he pulled off at the drop of a hat. On the early records he was a heck of a lot more progressive than about any "real" progressive bassist I can think of. He tore it up. 

Deftones, Mudvayne, and System of a Down pushed the boundaries of their nu-metal and used other styles outside of it. Prog is all about incorporating something new and musically interesting into a genre, just like these nu metal bands did.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Mar 11, 2012)

3rd Strike, though the lead singer died a few years ago. There's an up coming band, Djent/Nu-Metal Hacktivist, only one song to date. I think there was a band called Dope!?! Maybe, Cipher System. Candiria used to be prog/metal/Nu, but recently have been into some serious dnb/electronica, which I love.

How would you describe that band Exotype?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Mar 26, 2012)

Just found this, sounds like something between korn and the 'Shuggah lol


----------



## fps (Mar 26, 2012)

Mnemic or Mudvayne, as have already been discussed, but tbh beyond a certain level of technicality nu-metal becomes very similar to some of the djent stuff.


----------



## fps (Mar 26, 2012)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Just found this, sounds like something between korn and the 'Shuggah lol




Listening to Frustration, this is pretty unhinged stuff! Like it.


----------



## m3l-mrq3z (Mar 26, 2012)

Trust Company.


----------



## LadyKiller (Mar 27, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> I know it probably doesn't exist as the idea of it is a bit of an oxymoron but anyone know any bands that might fall into that classification or along those lines?


If you wanna listen to more technical NU Metal you should check out the french band WATCHA Their best records are "Mutant" and "Phenix"
Hard to find on the net but it is not impossible
They were greater and fresher than a lot of big bands in the USA.

Their last record was more alternative rock like that.... http://youtu.be/-uVggrWAvTQ


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 27, 2012)

I could be wrong here but would Mnemic be considered to be in the progressive nu-metal genre? I would not say so much their latest album but any of their older stuff kinda sounds like it to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 27, 2012)

Something I'm going to get despised for mentioning... Loudness. Their Early - mid 2000's albums have a VERY heavy influence from the nu-metal movement that was happening at the time.



While it'll probably help for your needs, imagine all the 80's Loudness fans who were PISSED about this.


----------



## slapnutz (Mar 27, 2012)

LD50! LD50! LD50!

But I still hate it when people class Mudvayne as NU metal rather than New metal.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 27, 2012)

slapnutz said:


> LD50! LD50! LD50!
> 
> But I still hate it when people class Mudvayne as NU metal rather than New metal.



LD50 was the album that officially turned me into a metal fan...no kidding. Before listening to that album...which in some odd way kinda intimidated me...that was when I first got that rush (I guess a rush Heroin addicts would refer to as their first time shooting up...never tried the stuff don't know)...but man when I first heard the screams with the dark metal distortion (realize the only metal I had heard until Mudvayne was Metallica, lol)...a surge of energy and power touched my adrenaline like nothing else musically ever has. This was when I my very soul was introduced to the Dark world...everything I love whether it be movies, video games, music, overall my very existence...I love the dark side of things. Things people consider to be Devilish I love. It is just an imaginary state but for some odd reason...I'm sure many into dark metal can relate...I crave the Darkness. For the first time I was able to release all my anger and frustrations just by listening to this album over and over. After that album I was quickly turned onto Fear Factory...shortly after Slipknot's first debut album.

I seriously wore my LD50 cd out. I thank Mudvayne for that album. Before that I was still listening to "the Smashing Pumpkins" and "311" thinking that was pretty much how dark and "Metal" music could get.
I have since then today progressed into Melo Death. God do I love that genre listening to "Septic Flesh" album "the Great Mass" as I am typing who knows what I would be listening to right now had I not have been turned onto Mudvayne's LD50 album. 
If one has not heard that album buy it now. It is their best...their second release afterwards is okay but not near the level of rawness of LD50.


----------



## Hellbound (Mar 27, 2012)

Double post from editing sorry about this.


----------



## Cheremenin (Apr 17, 2015)

Stands With Fists
Nu, alt, prog

I feel like this band is a hidden gem in this scene. They started in 2010 but they're still quite underrated imo.
Just give their latest LP a listen.

UPD:
Sorry for the necro, I've only noticed it just now, I was merely looking for similar bands online


----------



## CaptainD00M (Apr 17, 2015)

Loomer said:


> Also, any interview with that douchenozzle rhythm guitarist of theirs will yield lulzy results about how "no one can play his guitar because of the super-heavy 13-66 strings on it"





But seriously:



> ZOLTAN BATHORY: I play most of the rhythm stuff and Jason plays most of the leads. Jason is a really, really good lead player. I switched to baritone guitars a long time ago. My string gauge is, like, 13 to 66 now, so it's retarded. Rhythm-wise, I've come up with techniques that are almost impossible to do on a regular guitar unless you have really tense and heavy-gauge strings. When it comes to the crazy, low-string rhythm patterns, that's usually me because that's my specialty.
> 
> JASON HOOK: Pretty much anything that's played past the seventh fret is coming from my fingers. [laughs]



Someone should probably tell him that 13-66 is pretty standard for B-b tuning even on a 27" baritone. Talk about believing the hype haha.

I love how he gets owned by the lead guitarist.

I've never seen the appeal of 5FDP


----------



## DXL (Apr 17, 2015)

How come no one has mentioned Tool yet? I always think of Undertow era and maybe even some parts of Aenima to be like proggy nu metal


----------

